# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Strom sparen in Thailand

## schiene

Breaking News 01.04.2011

Nach dem sofortigen Baustopp für neue Atomkraftwerke sucht das Thailändische Amt für Energieversorgung inzwischen fieberhaft nach Möglichkeiten, 
den Stromverbrauch in Thailand zu senken. Gemäss dem Thailändischen Energieminister Birawatt  Schnapsohol, sollen vor allem die sehr leistungsfähigen 
Kühlanlagen für alkoholische Getränke in open air Restaurants und Biergärten für den rapide angestiegenen Stromverbrauch in Thailand verantwortlich sein.
Laut Birawatt Schnapsohol soll nun so schnell wie möglich gegen diese Art der "rituellen Energieverschwendung" vorgegangen werden und ein Gesetz geschaffen werden, welches das Kühlen von alkoholischen Getränken in Thailand generellverbietet. 
Laut Birawatt Schnapsohol kann ein gutes Bier problemlos auch warm genossen werden.  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

1.) 

2.)  Gibt's ja noch _crashice_   ::

----------


## pit

> Laut *Birawatt Schnapsohol* kann ein gutes Bier problemlos auch warm genossen werden.


Ich glaub, mit dem hab ich schon mal ein *Bira* und einen *Schnapso* zusammen getrunken!  ::   ::  

 ::

----------

